# ¿Es cierto que perdi la apuesta?



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2012)

Resulta que platicando con un primo salio el tema de los microprocesadores y del famoso 8088, del cual tengo uno por cierto, en fin el dijo que aun se sigue fabricando y vendiendo, y yo despues de  le dije que no era posible y hay biene la clasica apuesta.

En fin que resulta que vimos esto en la pagina de intersil.

http://www.intersil.com/products/pt/parametric_table_6000.asp

Entonces mi pregunta es ¿perdí la apuesta?

Por cierto chequen el precio que tiene.


----------



## Dano (Abr 5, 2012)

80xx, rams, puertos, etc todo se sigue fabricando, te podes armar una pc de época si quieres, y los precios no están nada altos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 5, 2012)

Me temo que es mejor pagar la apuesta porque ciertamente la perdiste.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 6, 2012)

Como buen perdedor debes pagar se consiguen mucho microprecesadores


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 6, 2012)

:enfadado::enfadado: Ni modo a pagar  

¿Como es posible que se sigan fabricando?, es decir porque usar un 8088 cuando hay muchas otras opciones y mas economicas


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2012)

si el precio es el que vi y es en dolares:

de 20 a mas de 200 u$ 
quizas pòr algun motivo de politica NO pueden decir que ya no se consigue mas, quizas una cuestion de respaldo a sus productos y continuidad de los mismos (algo que bill gates no conoce) .

pero para que ningun loco se le ocurra realizar un proyecto entonces le ponen un precio  fuera de lugar.

quizas y solo quizas tengan un cierto stock de algunos, pero anda......pedile 1500 unidades de el 80c88/883 que lo venden a 463 U$
a ver que te dicen .

ahi hay algo raro eso seguro.

PD: siempre se apuesta una cena o una picadita entre los 2 asi la mitad de la apuesta te la comes vos.
ahora si apostaste que el que perdia se agachaba a recoger el jabon del suelo ......... eso no se hace .


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ahora si apostaste que el que perdia se agachaba a recoger el jabon del suelo ......... eso no se hace .


 Muy tarde  Naaaa no te la vallas a creer  y al rato quieras apostar  

Volviendo al tema, pues que locos no como que pagar 100 dolares por algo asi, ha de ser como tu dices, pero bueno ni modo de que perdi perdi, por cierto buena idea esa de apostar una cena, asi me como la mitad


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> PD: siempre se apuesta una cena o una picadita entre los 2 asi la mitad de la apuesta te la comes vos.
> ahora si apostaste que el que perdia se agachaba a recoger el jabon del suelo ......... eso no se hace .




esa no te la enseñaron *fer* es la clasica si pierdo yo pago la ronda es lo mismo  en fin creo que no hay algo raro creo que hay ganancias nada mas solo hay que ver la letra chica nada mas ojo la ganancia siemre es de ellos


----------

